# Championship Football on TV



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All,

For my sins in a previous life I was born a Newcatle Utd fan and with the new season kicking off in just over a week I have given in to the temptation to seek out where I can watch as many games as possible.

I know showsports show the odd game here and there but is there any other channels which show more championship games out here?


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Andy Capp must know being another Mag!

Good luck, your gonna need it, rumuor in the UK that they might go into administration before the end of this month.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bloody mackums eh?

I'm trying to get Goodfellas in Regal Plaza (Bur Dubai) to show their games, watch this space. Now Toon -v- S****horpe or Doncaster - gotta be the game of the season eh?


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

I think there might be just the two of you there for that match!


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Best of luck with Goodfella's, I've got my fingers crossed mate. Its just around the corner from me aswell so would be perfect!

Please let me know if you have any joy!

RIP Sir Bobby


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

RIP Indeed.

Top bloke and a real gentleman - and NUFC should hang their heads in shame cos of the way they treated him. Well Shepherd and Hall should at least


----------



## winter090760 (Aug 5, 2009)

*3*



danjlav said:


> I think there might be just the two of you there for that match!


Make that 3, thats two more than Sunderland can muster


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, anymore and there will be a bigger crowd then your home games this season!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

danjlav said:


> Wow, anymore and there will be a bigger crowd then your home games this season!


This time next year rodders....

Stadium of bloody ****e!

X!


----------



## winter090760 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Rivalry*



danjlav said:


> Wow, anymore and there will be a bigger crowd then your home games this season!


Good to see that no matter where you go in the world, there will always be the Newcastle, Sunderland rivalry.
Looking to get a sattalite card to be able to watch Newcastle play in the Championship, will onpass to you next season when the inevitable happens.
will keep the seat warm for now.


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*Newcastle*

them there Newcastle fans will want to know where you can watch the first division next season!!! and the almighty QPR will be in the Premiership!!!


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

winter090760 said:


> Good to see that no matter where you go in the world, there will always be the Newcastle, Sunderland rivalry.
> Looking to get a sattalite card to be able to watch Newcastle play in the Championship, will onpass to you next season when the inevitable happens.
> will keep the seat warm for now.


What is this satellite card? Where do I get one?


----------



## winter090760 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Sat*



Crammyman said:


> What is this satellite card? Where do I get one?


e-vision through etisalat are showing the football, they are offering about 10 sports channels showing all european football


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

winter090760 said:


> e-vision through etisalat are showing the football, they are offering about 10 sports channels showing all european football


I have e vision and showtime but there's only the odd game on and I don't think this Saturday is on. I need to see every game if thats possible?????


----------



## winter090760 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Sat*



Crammyman said:


> I have e vision and showtime but there's only the odd game on and I don't think this Saturday is on. I need to see every game if thats possible?????


Crammyman

Just spoken with Showtime, and they have just signed a deal with Orbit. AND quote...All the games will be available through the extra sports channels. They should have rolled this out on August 1st, but some delays have occured. they will update all showtime customers once they have confirmed start dates and it will be extra subscription. (well worth it if we get the games)
If you get word of any other place showing the Toon games, drop me a line


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

winter090760 said:


> Crammyman
> 
> Just spoken with Showtime, and they have just signed a deal with Orbit. AND quote...All the games will be available through the extra sports channels. They should have rolled this out on August 1st, but some delays have occured. they will update all showtime customers once they have confirmed start dates and it will be extra subscription. (well worth it if we get the games)
> If you get word of any other place showing the Toon games, drop me a line


Thanks for this but the only channels I believe to be showing the game tonight is Al Jazeerah sports + (can't remember if it was 1. 2 or 3) and this is not available through showtime, you have to subscribe through E vision. At least thats what Showtime just told me.

I'm sure Goodfella's will have it on


----------



## sjc81 (Jun 30, 2009)

Crammyman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For my sins in a previous life I was born a Newcatle Utd fan and with the new season kicking off in just over a week I have given in to the temptation to seek out where I can watch as many games as possible.
> 
> I know showsports show the odd game here and there but is there any other channels which show more championship games out here?


Well looks like were in the same boat!! I'm a coventry fan and am also looking for somewhere that will be showing championship games, thought about watching online but it's just not the same unless your drinking a warm beer in a room full of experts!! If anyone has any good info let me know


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sjc81 said:


> Well looks like were in the same boat!! I'm a coventry fan and am also looking for somewhere that will be showing championship games, thought about watching online but it's just not the same unless your drinking a warm beer in a room full of experts!! If anyone has any good info let me know


Didn't Coventry send sunderland down a few years ago early 90s perhaps? If so, i'll back the sky blues over everyone - Toon excepted of course!


----------



## sjc81 (Jun 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Didn't Coventry send sunderland down a few years ago early 90s perhaps? If so, i'll back the sky blues over everyone - Toon excepted of course!


Good man thats what i like to hear, take it your watching the game later then?
A guy i know said the cov game might be on at a place called The Fin Bar?? any ideas?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fin bar? Never heard of it.... But Finbarr Saunders.... Well.....


----------



## sjc81 (Jun 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Fin bar? Never heard of it.... But Finbarr Saunders.... Well.....


ok could be the one is it near The Fairmont?? been searching online but no joy, this could be the reason. Can't wait to see the sky blues turn ipswich inside out!


----------



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Didn't Coventry send sunderland down a few years ago early 90s perhaps? If so, i'll back the sky blues over everyone - Toon excepted of course!


Yeh, they cheated kicked off late, when Jimmy Hill was manager!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

danjlav said:


> Yeh, they cheated kicked off late, when Jimmy Hill was manager!


Yeah that was the one - I had a mate from near Cov who supported safc, and he always had the letter waiting to be sent to the Cov. paper - he managed to use it after donkey's years!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Ipswich fan here. I wouldn't say Cov turned us inside out. But for 2 sublime finishes and 2 s***e assistant refs we'd have had you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah, yeah, Ipswich town, a bloody long way to go to park near a train line and trek for what seems an eternity until you get to the shed - sorry portman road.

However, you did have Sir Bobby as manager so RESPECT


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Still, could be worse, I could have had to park in a mustard factory car park and taken 17 hours to get out.....


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Speaking of sheds, I used to spend a lot of time at St. James's Park. It was Exeter City's St. James though. The main stand was called the Cowshed and that's derogatory to agricultural architecture.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Just heard we will be renaming the North Stand (where the hardcore Ipswich fans go...well, as hardcore as Ipswich fans get. Which to be fair, is not very. At all) the Sir Bobby Robson Stand officially at our home match against Newcastle next month. Which is nice.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Just heard we will be renaming the North Stand (where the hardcore Ipswich fans go...well, as hardcore as Ipswich fans get. Which to be fair, is not very. At all) the Sir Bobby Robson Stand officially at our home match against Newcastle next month. Which is nice.


Respect, and nicely timed too.


----------



## timmychimp (Oct 19, 2008)

Stoke fan here. This might be of interest to any Mackem fans. If you've signed up for Showtime and are hoping to watch any of the games shown on showcomedy extra or showseries extra (like Stoke v. Sunderland this Sat), showtime have helpfully deleted those channels.

I've just called Du and they said that they will be replaced at some point but Showtime haven't sorted it out. I missed our game at the weekend and thought that my box wasn't scanning for channels properly, but no. Showtime, in their infinite wisdom, have deleted channels that are showing sporting events that I've signed up with them to watch. Not happy.


----------



## Trevorbob (Jul 17, 2009)

justin(dot)tv may show Championship games. I know it's not exactly HD quality but it's better than nowt.

Failing that, watch the 2nd best league in the world, the Scottish Premier is on showtime this year. :confused2:


----------

